# Fishing Report - Ballast Point - Tampa



## rhorm (Mar 25, 2005)

Well I haven't reported in awhile. Same ol same This is the story as of the last month. I've been hitting the Ballast Point pier by my place atleast 3-4 times a week. The snook are still here but, seem to have a case of lockjaw. Tried live shrimp in all sizes, greenies but, nothing. Figured the cold weather has em lethargic so tried DOA's worked VERY slow but, still nothing. I'm giving that a break until the weather get better. On the other hand the Trout fishing has been pretty good. Some specks occasionaly but mostly Silvers on grubs. I've had the most luck with the gotcha firetails and glows or any thing with pink. Here's a pic of one of the little buggers. Too small for me cause I don't like bones but, others are happy to take em off my hands. 










Here's a bad camera phone pic of a 20" speck









FYI: Ballast Point is a public pier on Hillsborough Bay close to Macdill AFB. 

Come on down for some trout and freezing weather. I'll be happy to join ya. Tight Lines  and :beer:


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Well, there are those who talk about fishing, and then there are those who constantly keep after 'em even when it's SLLLLLOW... 

You're in good company...


----------



## rhorm (Mar 25, 2005)

Good to know RR there other's that have the same addiction to fishing as me.  That's why this board has been like a second family to me. Sometimes i get nothing but, being out on the water is just the best feelin in the world. I just can't explain why standing out in the freezing wind jigging for trout and landing 1 out of every fifty casts is so fun but, that's why they call it fishing so I've been told. Wish I could change the definition of fishing to hanging out with fishing buddies, talkin tackle, giving advice to newbies, and a few cold ones. Catching is just extra.  Look forward to hooking up with you some day in Jville sometime this year. Gotta get my ******* Conn initiation. Maybe you can give me some pointers on conventionals. I may go to the darkside this year. So how's the weather in GA? Nice Whitings BTW! :fishing:


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

I'd say you summed it up pretty well...As for the R/C, you want in? It's a given that you love fishin', but you gotta answer the test question...

What goes in the grits that you serve with fried whiting???

If you know the answer, go on and add ******* Connection to your resume'...


----------



## rhorm (Mar 25, 2005)

Now I'm getting hungry. Butter and black peppers a given but, I like hot sauce on mine!  Another thing that goes well with that breakfast is Mullet roe cooked in bacon grease. mmmm Good Eats!!!!


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Well, I was looking for CHEESE as the correct answer....


But you MORE THAN redemmed yourself with the mullet roe and bacon grease...    

You're IN!!! :beer:


----------



## rhorm (Mar 25, 2005)

But of course Cheese! Good ol american melts nice! Here's to the Connection :beer: You forgot to ask if I have a Jeep. Just got a 4x4 cherokee classic. So I remember that post with pics where you had the rods mounted on the rack. I've been looking for that post but, to no avail. 

________________
******* Connection...
Tampa Rep. 
Always jigging in the Cold Front for Trout


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

I am about to pizz my self here!!   Y'all r killin me!
Welcome to the RC Rhorm!

BTW its Grits-n-Grunts :beer: yummy


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

rhorm said:


> Just got a 4x4 cherokee classic.


That makes you *Club XJ* as well...


----------



## rhorm (Mar 25, 2005)

Grits and Grunts huh! Guess they are good for somethin besides bait. Gotta give that a try! Club XJ wow.  Nothin like driving to the fishin hole listening to country music on that crappy sound system.  But, I love every minute of it. :beer:

*________________
******* Connection...
Tampa Rep. 
Always jigging in the Cold Front for Trout and putting cheese in my grits
Club XJ...*


----------



## rhorm (Mar 25, 2005)

So is there a website for club xj? I would love to see what other Jeep owners are doing with their fishin carts. 

*________________
******* Connection...
Tampa Rep. 
Always jigging in the Cold Front for Trout and putting cheese in my grits
Gonna try grits and grunts
Club XJ...*


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

rhorm said:


> So is there a website for club xj? I would love to see what other Jeep owners are doing with their fishin carts.
> 
> *________________
> ******* Connection...
> ...


Nope, Club XJ is a P&S original...I bleeve Sea Salt came up with that one...

I have a Fishin' Mate Sr., and it fits fine with the seat folded down, and the handle turned around...


----------



## AL SEARS (Feb 10, 2007)

For a change of pace get in Jeep and come on up Hwy19 from Tampa to Crystal River,one can fish either side of the old Barge Canal, never know whats coming thru as 28ft and deeper , the canal is apporx 7 miles North of Crystal river ,lots of shelters along southern bank on west side of Hwy19, you turn just before bridge and come back under bridge,bring every thing you need as nothing close by well 3/4 mile north into Inglis there is bait and tackle shop/cafe/gas, been catching trout/whiting,boat ramp is free as well as parking ,can drive almost to very end of canal which is about 4/5 mile, most use shrimp or gulp (new Penny 3") Oh yes pets welcome .enjoy


----------



## rhorm (Mar 25, 2005)

AL, I might just have to do that one weekend very soon. :fishing: Since the water is much deeper there do the trout hang around even during low tide? Any mangrove snapper? How's the current there? Would I have to use alot of weight? Most of my rigs are for flats fishing so are very lightweight cause I freeline. May have to pick up something that can handle a 2 oz. Anyway post some reports I would love to read em. I'll try and post more from here too. Just the same ol same lately. Silvers and occasionally some nice specks and a few whiting. Think I'm gonna walk bayshore today and see if some cobias are around. Crabs have been coming back around. Ya never know.   ttyl and tight lines!


----------



## AL SEARS (Feb 10, 2007)

Fiishing the Barge canal ,one can see where tide has been, but not really a problem on incoming tide, one can probably get by with 1 oz or so you can get right down to rocks in water and in some spots your back about 3 mile or so from mouth of canal which is probably 100 yds wide ,seen some folks using long crappie pole. As for what all hangs out in canal well hard to say did find a deep hole of 53 feet near lock so you can sort of guess what Might be hanging around down there ,all a person would need it little Bass buggy with trolling motor to go have some fun, will keep you posted on how fishing is around the area , it is always pretty good off of Pumpkin Island (Yankeetown) neEd fair size boat 12/14 FT with 25/30 motor to putter around the spoil banks and such AL


----------

